
Frank Sinatra Has a Cold (1965) - rmason
https://www.esquire.com/news-politics/a638/frank-sinatra-has-a-cold-gay-talese/
======
rmason
This is considered a classic article, Guy Talese at his absolute best. If
you've ever wondered why Sinatra was such a big deal this begins to explain
why.

Personally I never cared for Sinatra at all growing up. It was the age of rock
and he was the previous generation. But once I got over fifty I did a 180 on
him. Still don't admire him as a person, but I have come to appreciate his
music.

